# Video Playback



## Samanosuke (5. September 2004)

Hi

Habe hier ein Problem und komme leider nicht mehr weiter. Da Suse Linux 9.1 bekannterweiser von Standard aus kein Video Playback abspielen kann, habe ich den Mplayer mit all den Plugins (Win32 Codecs, libmp3lame usw) installiert. Nach der Installation bin ich aber genau soweit wie am Anfang, d.h. dass ich nur Tonwiedergabe habe, habe kein Bild bzw. nur so Grünverzerre. Da ich im Netz nach alles Mögliche schon gesucht habe, aber trotzdem keine Lösung fand, hoffe ich hier Hilfe zu finden.

Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen was ich nach der Standard Installation brauche und ich es runterladen kann um mpeg1 & 2, avi, mov Dateien abspielen kann.

Wäre dafür sehr dankbar.


----------



## RedWing (6. September 2004)

Guckst du hier.

Was du brauchst sind das essential Codec Pack und All Windows Codec Pack.
Die dlls nach /usr/lib/win32 entpacken. Die Linux Codecs nach /usr/lib entpacken.

MPlayer neu übersetzen. Dabei zeigt dir ./configure --help verschiedene Optionen
an die du je nach belieben umkonfigurieren kannst,make,make install und
dann sollte eigentlich alles laufen.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Samanosuke (7. September 2004)

@Redwing

Hi

Erstmals danke für dein Antwort. Habe jetzt die Linux und Windows Codecs wie du an den beschriebenen Verzechnisse extrahiert und den Mplayer auch neu installiert, aber es  trotzdem noch nicht.

Ich weiss nicht genau wie du das meinst mit dem Installation von MPlayer meinst, aber ich hatte ein RPM packet und konnte es so installieren. Aber wie zu konfigurieren weiss ich nicht. Mit den Kommando Zeilen war das nicht so erfolgreich...

Please help...


----------



## Samanosuke (7. September 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Habe irgendwo noch gelesen, dass man nach der Installation den Config File von Mplayer konfigurieren muss und habe im Netz dieses File entdeckt.

##
## MPlayer config file
##
## This file can be copied to /usr/local/etc/mplayer.conf and/or ~/.mplayer/config .
## If both exist, the ~/.mplayer/config's settings override the
## /usr/local/etc/mplayer.conf ones. And, of course command line overrides all.
## The options are the same as in the command line, but they can be specified
## more flexibly here. See below.
##

vo=xv# To specify default video driver (see -vo help for
# list)
ao=oss# To specify default audio driver (see -ao help for
# list)

fs=no# Enlarges movie window to your desktop's size.
# Used by drivers: all

vm=yes# Tries to change to a different videomode
# Used by drivers: dga2, x11, sdl

bpp=24# Force changing display depth.
# Valid settings are: 0, 15, 16, 24, 32
# may need 'vm=yes' too.
# Used by drivers: fbdev, dga2, svga, vesa

zoom=yes# Enable software scaling (powerful CPU needed)
# Used by drivers: svga, x11, vesa

#double=yes# use double-buffering (recommended for xv with
# SUB/OSD usage)

# monitoraspect=4:3# standard monitor size, with square pixels
# monitoraspect=16:9# use this for widescreen monitor! non-square pixels

##
## Use GUI mode by default
##

gui = yes

##
## Specify your preferred default skin here
## (skins are searched in /usr/local/share/mplayer/Skin/yourskin
##  and ~/.mplayer/Skin/yourskin)
##

#skin = default

##
## Multiple languages are available 
##
## Hungarianigennem
## Englishyesno
## Germanjanein
## Spanishsino
## Binary10
##
## You can also use spaces and/or tabs.
##

# sound= 1
# nosound= nein
# mixer= /dev/mixer

##
## resample the fonts' alphamap
## 0plain white fonts
## 0.75very narrow black outline (default)
## 1narrow black outline
## 10bold black outline
##

# ffactor = 0.75

##
## FBdev driver: 

# fb = /dev/fb0# framebuffer device to use
# fbmode = 640x480-120# use this mode (read from fb.modes!)
# fbmodeconfig = /etc/fb.modes# the fb.modes file

## VESA and FBdev driver: specify your monitor's timings
## 
## (see for example /etc/X11/XF86Config for timings!)
## ** CAUTION! IF YOUR DISPLAY DOESN'T SUPPORT AUTOMATICALLY TURNING OFF WHEN
##    OVERDRIVED (AND EVEN IF IT DOES), THIS MAY CAUSE DAMAGE TO YOUR DISPLAY!
##    WE AREN'T RESPONSIBLE, IT'S YOUR DECISION! **
##
## k, K : means multiply by 1000
## m, M : means multiply by 1.000.000
##
# monitor_hfreq = 31.5k-50k,70k# horizontal frequency range
# monitor_vfreq = 50-90# vertical frequency range
# monitor_dotclock = 30M-300M# dotclock (or pixelclock) range

##
## SDL driver
##

# vo = sdl:aalib# use SDL video driver by default
# use "vo = sdl:aalib" or "vo sdl:dga" and so on,
# for specifying SDL subdrivers
# ao = sdl:esd# use SDL audio driver by default
# use "ao = sdl:esd" to use SDL's ESD driver
# noxv = no# whether to use XVideo hardware acceleration or not
# forcexv = yes# force XVideo even if not detected


##
## Other (preferred to be default from configfile) switches
##

framedrop = yes# drop frames, when not in sync (slow CPU, videocard,
# etc)

cache= 8192# use 8Mb input cache by default

# slang= en# DVD : display english subtitles if available
# alang= en# DVD : play english audio tracks if available


## This is the correct way to use "subconfig" type options in the
## configuration file. In the command line you use :
## -aop list=resample:fout=44100 , but here it is :
# aop=list=resample:fout=44100

##
## You can also include other configfiles
## Specify full path!
##
## Delete this default 
##

#include = /home/gabucino/.mplayer/i_did_not_RTFM_carefully_enough...



Habe jedoch dieses File versucht zu benutzt mit einigen Orten wieder eingeklammert, aber es  immer noch nicht. Ich weiss echt nicht was ich ausklammern muss und was nicht. Bitte helft....thnx


----------



## RedWing (9. September 2004)

> Ich weiss nicht genau wie du das meinst mit dem Installation von MPlayer meinst,



Lad dir die neuesten Sourcen von der mplayer homepage runter, entpacke sie, wechsle
in das entpackte Verzeichniss, ruf in der Konsole den folgenden Dreisatz auf:
./configure
make
make install

Nochwas:


> Dabei zeigt dir ./configure --help verschiedene Optionen
> an die du je nach belieben umkonfigurieren kannst,


Sprich es gibt zum Beispiel Optionen bei denen du dein Codec Verzeichniss angeben 
kannst( ich glaub das war --with-win32-libdir oder so ähnlich.) oder spezielle 
Optionen enabled bzw disablen kannst

Gruß

RedWing

P.S. Das mit dem mplayer config file is nich unbedingt nötig, ich hab auch keins


----------



## canuzzi (11. September 2004)

*oder alternative*

Gehe zu http://packman.links2linux.de/,  dort findest du eine rpm fuer deine SuSE 9.1. Dort stehen auch Infos was noch so zu machen ist und welche Packete du noch brauchst,  die alle auch dort zu finden sind (ausser die Problematischen dvd dinger, die musste noch selber suchen). Wichtig ist, dass du den Mplayer der SuSE Version vorher deinstallierst, worueber SuSE zwar mecker wird, was du aber ignorieren kannst!


----------

